# Age Specific CPTs



## jbalg (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

I have been given a task to list all age specific CPT codes.  Does that list exist somewhere ? If not, any suggestions as what is the most effective and efficient way to compose this list.

Thanks much,
JB


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 25, 2011)

janeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been given a task to list all age specific CPT codes.  Does that list exist somewhere ? If not, any suggestions as what is the most effective and efficient way to compose this list.
> 
> ...



Preventive E/M's (99381-99397) Critical Care codes (99291, 99292, 99468-99476)
Anesthesia: 00832-00836
Vaccine Admin codes: 90460, 90461, 90471-90474
Several Vaccine/Toxoid codes: 90633, 90634, 90636, 90644, 90655, 90656, 90657, 90658, 90665, 90696, 90700, 90702, 90714, 90718, 90732, 90743, 90744, 90746
Medicine codes: 90951-90970, 92601-92604, 94011-94013, 94774-94777, 99100, 99143-99150, 99170, 99502

There may be some surgery codes I missed, but I think that's most of them.


----------



## jdibble (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, there are some surgery codes that are also age specific.  Off the top of my head - look into the codes for hernia repairs (49491 through 49611) as they are age specific; Tonisllectomies and Adenoidectomies (42820 through 42836) are age specific; Insertion of central venous access devices (36555 through 36571) are also age specific.

There could be more but these are the ones that I am aware of.  I don't know of a source that could give you all the codes off hand - possibly if you google it?  It would be nice to have!

Hope this helps.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 26, 2011)

jdibble said:


> Yes, there are some surgery codes that are also age specific.  Off the top of my head - look into the codes for hernia repairs (49491 through 49611) as they are age specific; Tonisllectomies and Adenoidectomies (42820 through 42836) are age specific; Insertion of central venous access devices (36555 through 36571) are also age specific.
> 
> There could be more but these are the ones that I am aware of.  I don't know of a source that could give you all the codes off hand - possibly if you google it?  It would be nice to have!
> 
> Hope this helps.



I thought there'd be a clue in the index, or a symbol like there is with my ICD-9 book, but I had no such luck...It looks like the only way to find them (outside of an internet resource), is to go through the book and look for them. They're not hard to spot, but it's still time-consuming...


----------



## brohde (Apr 8, 2014)

btadlock1 said:


> I thought there'd be a clue in the index, or a symbol like there is with my ICD-9 book, but I had no such luck...It looks like the only way to find them (outside of an internet resource), is to go through the book and look for them. They're not hard to spot, but it's still time-consuming...



Did you have any luck with this?  I have just been given the same task....


----------

